# INFP - 5w4, 4w5, 9w1



## Anarchofly (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm an INFP and I draw, make films and engage in activism for a living! My trifix is 5w4, 4w5, 9w1. Ask me anything.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Anarchofly and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Anarchofly. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Anarchofly (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello strange bot


----------



## SolitaryNight (May 14, 2015)

Welcome to Personality Cafe.


----------



## Anarchofly (Oct 5, 2015)

Muchas gracias.


----------



## SolitaryNight (May 14, 2015)

De nada.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

My type of taking the risk to date. 

Welcome.


----------



## Legalname (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi, INFP, good movies!

I'm new too and look to know if I'm really an ENTJ. Since you are almost the opposite, maybe you can help. Do you know some ENTJ, already?


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi.

How well does Activism pay?


----------



## Greys0n (Oct 7, 2015)

hello and welcome. What are you drawing?


----------



## Anarchofly (Oct 5, 2015)

NomadLeviathan said:


> Hi.
> 
> How well does Activism pay?


Doesn't pay at all. But better than selling myself out to a corporate job. :'D We get funded by individuals and other social groups, we host fundraisers on the road with music, art, poetry and the like and spread awareness on the most pressing issues in the country (gender, class, caste, capitalism, race, the like) and we use that money to fund our campaigns. And eat.


----------



## Anarchofly (Oct 5, 2015)

Greys0n said:


> hello and welcome. What are you drawing?


I am drawing...a conclusion!


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi! Welcome to PerC!


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

​Hello there almost-equally-typed person.


----------



## Anarchofly (Oct 5, 2015)

oOoOo i would like to study your brain


----------

